# Search: am I doing it wrong?



## spudmunkey (Aug 8, 2017)

Before the recent update, when you did a search, you could have it show you all of the threads that contained the search term (not just the individual posts, but if it's come up in any post in that thread), and it would provide links to those threads as well as information about (and a link to) the last post in that thread. I don't see that anymore. Do I need to choose a certain combination of options?

For example: let's say I wanted to see every thread with the word "agile". I'd enter that word, scroll down to Order By "Most Recent", then click the "Display Results as Threads". I can see a list of threads and how many posts there are, but no indication of when the last post was made in that thread. This used to be shown. I used to be able to jump to...I think even the first new post since my last visit, but it might have just been to the last post...either way, that option's not there. i can only open the thread at the first post.

Is there another way I can search that will show me the information I'm looking for?


----------

